# Jeeping



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Does anyone have a jeep. Or where is your favorite trail to go off roading?


----------



## shooter921 (Jan 1, 2001)

Follow power lines. You need a supertrap in order to do so but they are a blast. They go forever and there is usually no one else around. Plus, sometimes you get to see animals. Last time we went we saw a black bear, and a couple nice bucks.

80


----------



## jeepinguy (Nov 10, 2001)

I have a 76 cj5 all hopped up and love it  trails would be
Drummond Island, Tin cup,Mounds ORV park, and many more. 
I am the President of the Michigan Mud & Trails 4x4 club.


----------



## Al L (Mar 22, 2001)

Have had a few jeeps CJ5's(1) CJ7's current 1985(3) Cheeoke's (4) Grand cheeoke (1)
Old faviorite places #1 onion patch between Kalkaska and Traverse city
# 2 Rabbit run between Kalkaska and Waters
# 3 dunes west of Cross Village no longer legal
Current : any place in the U.P. and Minnisota. with a two track trail.


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

I have a 95 YJ, 9 inches of lift with 35.inch bfg's 4.56 gears locked front and rear. 9000 winch and many othe ****znit than I can think of 
I'm the V.P. of 2track mind off road club check out the site at www.2trackmindoffroadclub.com 
Wheelin all over!!!! Goin tonite!!!
YOUR NOT WHEELIN IF YOUR NOT GETIN STUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Finally, I picked up my first 4WD, a Jeep Grand Cherokee for 'work' and expect to go where I didn't have the nerve to go before. It's got Quadra-Trac II. The company car was always a mini-van, I had to do things like go backwards up sandy two-track hills just to keep traction to the front-wheel-drive. No more of that stuff I hope.
Is the Cherokee Limited a real off-road vehicle or is it really made for mall-crawling? I looked at the new Explorer but the new independent suspension on it (to give it that 'car-like' ride that Moms all like) does not leave a lot of ground clearance near the tires. I could see myself ripping out those struts in a hurry.
Is there anything to be careful with on the Grand Cherokee when off-road? It's hard to believe this thing is made for rough duty with the cockpit being so full of bells and whistles.
Thanks...

jc


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey jackster, 
They are made for offroading but you would not go threw tight spots because you might just take a check out of it or put a dent in your cherokee, but they are made for it!


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

If that Jeep isn't scratched by the end of summer then I didn't do something right!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

What color jeep did you get and what year?


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Since buying outright or leasing would kill me at trade-in (I drive 35,000 miles year) I found a clean lease turn-in. A '99 with low miles and an extended warranty. It's gill colored  with a MFFC yellow sticker and an American flag on the back glass.
The company gave me a vehicle the last 14 years, this year they switched to a car allowance and I ain't griping!


----------



## skinne (Dec 20, 2000)

i personally dont have a jeep but my cousin is a jeep freak he builds them and makes stuff for them i figured i would put in a couple of michigan jeep links for everybody to check out.www.2trackmindoffroadclub.rockcrawler.com and www.thunderbayoffroaders.rockcrawler.com in thunder bays site my cousin has a pic or two of his jeep in there hope u enjoy.


----------



## Marble-eye (Apr 17, 2001)

i believe the jeep grand cherokee recieved offroad vehicle of the year last year or this year, not to postive in one of the offroading magazines at gander mountain.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Marble eye, you are correct. But i would not want to take a brand new cherokee out and scratch it all up.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

greatprohunter, I looked at those sites you posted. Some white folks iz crazy! The shot with the Jeeps headlights still shining while underwater was good. I don't think I'll get that extreme! Thanks, good sites!
Stelmon. The paint will be bush-wacked and gouged when I get through with it. That's far better than parking lot dings, eh?
I talked to a guy at work who is on his seventh Jeep, He went to Moab (slickrock country) off-roading last year. He said that when he got to the top of a very hairy climb, the forest ranger was sitting there in his Grand Cherokee. 
I can't wait to get down and dirty with it!!!! 
Besides feeding that V-8, I think my biggest problem is how leather reacts to wet waders!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Where are you going to go offroading?


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

Many places! to many to list


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

> _Originally posted by greatprohunter _
> *Many places! to many to list *


\
That's just about right, GPH! It's too early in owning a 4 wheeler to tell but those two-tracks around Grayling look good as do some of the tracks around the south branch. Just driving Michigans main highways could be called off-roading! I think the Jeep will see most use in the sands of the Outer Banks of the Carolina's and the mountains on the west side of those states.


----------

